# Acana vs Fromm LB adult



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

I tried raw but it caused loose stool constantly for 2 weeks (the same food has been used by a friend whose pup has no problems and it has been prepared by a local trainer who has good FB reviews). Switching off pup from Orijen LB puppy as it causes runny stool sometimes.

Price is not a problem.

Thanks,


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

If your pup didn't do well on Orijen then most likely wont do well on Acana (same company). I feed Acana myself, have been since he was a puppy but in your case I would go with Fromm, quality wise they are both great. I tried Fromm before but my dog prefers the taste of Acana.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

JunYue97 said:


> I tried raw but it caused loose stool constantly for 2 weeks (the same food has been used by a friend whose pup has no problems and it has been prepared by a local trainer who has good FB reviews). Switching off pup from Orijen LB puppy as it causes runny stool sometimes.
> 
> Price is not a problem.
> 
> Thanks,


What did you try as far as raw?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Both great foods. Had Max on Fromm large breed puppy now four star grain free adult. Never has issues and did not need to change. If I had to change i would try Acana. I use different toppers from fresh to dehydrated just to keep meals interesting. I also try to feed one meal raw every so often but find myself to be inconsistent with it. Max does love it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JunYue97 said:


> I tried raw but it caused loose stool constantly for 2 weeks (the same food has been used by a friend whose pup has no problems and it has been prepared by a local trainer who has good FB reviews). Switching off pup from Orijen LB puppy as it causes runny stool sometimes.,



Just as in people, dogs guts are not all the same, so what one dog eats, another cannot. Even pups from the same litter!

Does it meet the "BALANCED" requirements? 
This food may have too much fat in it for your particular dog, or an ingredient that upsets his gut.

Although Orijen does cause loose stool in some dogs, their sister food - ACANA -typically does not, so you may want to give it a try. Fromm's is a quality food.

Chicken items and grains can also be a problem for some dogs' gut's!

Moms


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

MishkasMom said:


> If your pup didn't do well on Orijen then most likely wont do well on Acana (same company). I feed Acana myself, have been since he was a puppy but in your case I would go with Fromm, quality wise they are both great. I tried Fromm before but my dog prefers the taste of Acana.


Exactly what I am worrying!!! I think Acana has lower meat content so hopefully it may not cause runny stool. My dog is quite picky and did not eat the recommended portion for her weight on Fromm LB puppy.



cloudpump said:


> What did you try as far as raw?


2 weeks of chicken blend (that specific organ/meat/bone mix prepared by trainer) and vitamins supplements + joint supplements. The trainer told me their beef/lamb blend are too rich and they should only be fed once a week so chicken blend's no means no raw... My friend's pup started on raw cold turkey at 8 weeks and did fine while mine constantly had loose stool on it.



Momto2GSDs said:


> Just as in people, dogs guts are not all the same, so what one dog eats, another cannot. Even pups from the same litter!
> 
> Does it meet the "BALANCED" requirements?
> This food may have too much fat in it for your particular dog, or an ingredient that upsets his gut.
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I have fed cooked chicken as treats and she had no problems though I don't know if that can compare to raw chicken. I thought all of Fromm and Acana and Orijen are grain free??? 

Actually the only food that my dog tried that did not produce diaraha at all are Hill's Science Diet (vet), Royal Canin Sensitive stomach (when she was sick), and Fromm Large Breed puppy. She refused to eat more than 0.5 cup of Hill's Science Diet for 4 whole days (I was very worried and switched immediately), she literally left all the other kibbles in the bowl and she was supposed to eat 2 cups per day. Fromm was better, when she was supposed to eat 4 cups, at least she eats 3 but it depends on her mood. She eats Orijen and Royal Canin really well, but Orijen cause diarahha and Royal Canin is rumoured to be a junk food... So I hope either Acana won't produce bad stool or she will be willing to eat Fromm.


----------

